# Help



## @cliff (1/6/17)

My wife is an avid twispaholic. Her second twisp is about to die and I'm looking for something else for her which will give the same tight draw etc as the twisp does.
I have had a look at the Eleaf icare, ego aio box etc.

Any suggestions or advice?


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franky3 (1/6/17)

Im not sure but does the ijust2 have a airflow adjuster ring. If not then please ignore this.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (1/6/17)

Aspire Nautalus 2 (tank)
Eleaf Istick pico (mod)
LG HG2 {x 2} (battery)
Nitecore i2 (charger)

IMO that would be the ideal set up for your wife

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (1/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Aspire Nautalus 2 (tank)
> Eleaf Istick pico (mod)
> LG HG2 {x 2} (battery)
> Nitecore i2 (charger)
> ...


Brilliant setup, would love that or the nautilus x. The problem is the price


----------



## Scissorhands (1/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Brilliant setup, would love that or the nautilus x. The problem is the price


If it outlasts 2 twisps . . . then technically its cheaper in the long run  

At least thats how i convince myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Aspire Nautilus mini and vision spinner battery. My wife was a twispaholic but she jacked my nautilus mini/vision spinner cause of the form factor and far superior in flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (1/6/17)

That sounds good @Amir, would a nautilus x or 2 work on Smok stick v8 battery?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> That sounds good @Amir, would a nautilus x or 2 work on Smok stick v8 battery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



the nautilus 2 will be a 22mm tank so it can fit on the baby V8 stick nice and flush but if it was me going that route, I'd want a more sustained and versatile set up so I would do pico and nautilus 2 or nautilus 2 kit is an option as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/6/17)

I have the icare and also had an AIO. Both are great mouth to lung/tight draw kits. The AIO will give a slightly warmer vape than the icare with the 0.6 ohm coil.

As others suggested, the nautilus 2 with a small mod like the pico is also a great option. If you don't mind rebuilding, vape king has the kayfun mini v3 clone which is a great mouth to lung RTA

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

